# Good Beginner Plants?



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm getting a new 5 gal tank tomorrow and I've been thinking about adding a live plant or two, but I'm really new to live plants. What plants would anyone recommend to a beginner? I really want something that's preferably potted or floating and require low light, if at all possible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Java moss and fern, anarchis, Marimo, anuibus, crypts, and duckweed/riccia fluitans.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

My favorite floating plant is wisteria; hornwort is nice, too, but I think the wisteria is prettier. Both do well in low lighting.

Anubias and java ferns are great, as are Marimo balls (the easiest plants ever!). Amazon swords seem to do pretty well in low light (at least, mine seems fairly healthy) but they do need root tabs to feed off of. And, I've become quite fond of Aponogeton bulbs, or Betta Bulbs; I've got one in my community tank and am trying to sprout a few more. They're very cool looking.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just want to point Marimo is algae. How did you get your bulb to sprout? Cryptocorne Wendettia is a great crypt.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Just want to point Marimo is algae. How did you get your bulb to sprout? Cryptocorne Wendettia is a great crypt.


My first bulb, which the only one out of three that grew, was sprouted in a little container of tank water in my window. I think they sprout fine if you just put them in the tank to begin with however. The plant is so neat, it's got 4 or 5 flowers and constantly has new leaves.

I recently bought a crypt from Petco, but I don't know what kind of crypt it is. I'm praying it doesn't melt, because I really like it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 3 or 4 species of crypts never had crypt melt I think I will try your bulb idea.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

What do you mean by melting? From the light?


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! I think I'm going to see how the new tank works and do more research before I commit to a plant, but I definitely want to try it in the future.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Anacharis is a great one, and it's good for keeping nitrates down as well! It's a great low light background plant. I just ordered some this past week and love them!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> What do you mean by melting? From the light?



Crypts are prone to what we call "crypt melt" where all their leaves melt away and the plant dies. I have no idea what causes it, but so far, my crypt is doing pretty good


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

toad said:


> Crypts are prone to what we call "crypt melt" where all their leaves melt away and the plant dies. I have no idea what causes it, but so far, my crypt is doing pretty good


 usually crypt melt is from adjustment to new water conditions, they melt and come back once they settle down.

Make sure to have proper lighting or you wont be able to keep most plants alive.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

toad said:


> Crypts are prone to what we call "crypt melt" where all their leaves melt away and the plant dies. I have no idea what causes it, but so far, my crypt is doing pretty good



Ahh okayy. thanks c:


Your giant fluff ball is adorable by the way. I love big puppies, I have one too! He is a yellow lab named Oakley. 
How much does your pup weight?


----------

